# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الخميس 19 ديسمبر 2019م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى 

 المريخ يكسب شبابه بخماسية. ....ويستعد للأهلي شندي بنادي الأسرة 
 التش : عشت لحظات صعبة بعد الإصابة وأصبحت مجبرا على عدم تكملة مباراة الفهود 
 أبو عنجه يناشد زلزال الملاعب بالحضور. ....والغربال يتدرب منفردا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يفوز وديًا على شبابه
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المريخ ينذر أهلي شندي بخماسية في شباك فريق الشباب.
فاز  المريخ الخرطوم على شبابه بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة الودية التي  جرت مساء امس ”الأربعاء” في إطار التحضيرات لجولة أهلي شندي في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز.

وسجّل أهداف الفريق كلاً من خالد النعسان”هدفين”،سيف تيري،الصادق شلش ومحمد كلاسيك.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مباراة الفريق الأول  مع فريق الشباب



















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكسب شبابه بخماسية  في بروفة الأهلي شندي 
 المركز الإعلامي 
  حقق المريخ الفوز علي شبابه بخمسة  أهداف  مقابل هدف  وذلك في المباراة  الإعدادية التي جرت عصر اليوم الأربعاء علي ملعب نادي الأسرة بالخرطوم  والتي جات في إطار الأعداد لمواجهة الأهلي شندي في الدوري الممتاز المقرره  مساء الجمعة المقبل باستاد الخرطوم وأحرز الأهداف علي مدار الشوطين خالد  النعسان هدفين وهدف لسيف تيري من تسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء وأضاف  الصادق شلش ومحمد كلاسيك الهدفين الرابع والخامس 
 دفع مدرب المريخ  جمال ابوعنجة في البداية بتشكيل ضم ابوعشرين في حراسة المرمي ورباعي خط  دفاع مكون محمد هاشم التكت حمزة داؤؤد امير كمال محمود امبدة وفي الوسط  رمضان عجب وضياء محجوب  واحمد آدم بيبو وفي الهجوم مايكل والسماني الصاوي  وخالد النعسان وفي الشوط الثاني اشرك كل من .منجد النيل  ومحمد سليمان  كلاسيك وسيف تيري والصادق شلش وصلاح نمر 
 تشكيلة شباب المريخ 
 خاض  مدرب شباب المريخ اباذر الشريف المواجهة بتشكيل مكون من الحارس منجد النيل  وفي الدفاع مجاهد عمر ومنتصر علي وعلي حسين وضيفان وفي الوسط نصر الدين  بوغيا وعكرمة شرف الدين ومصطفى الكويتي وفي المقدمة الهجومية احمد ميسي  وعبدالكريم عبدالرحمن
 مايكل يظهر بمستوي مميز
 شهدت مباراة الامس  بين المريخ وشبابه ظهور محترف المريخ الغاني مايكل ميكروفي بمستوي مميز حيث  أجاد اللاعب في التحكم بالكرة والتمرير المتقن وصناعة اللعب وتمكن اللاعب  من صناعة ثلاث أهداف من الأهداف الخمسة لزميليه خالد النعسان والصادق شلش. و  نال اللاعب إشادة الجهاز الفني والجماهير التي شهدت المباراة.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدريبات منفردة للغربال
 خاض مهاجم المريخ العائد من الإصابة اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن ، تدريبات  تأهيلية بالجري حول الملعب، قبل انطلاق مباراة  الفريق مساء امس امام شبابه ،  الأربعاء ،على ملعب الأسرة بالخرطوم وذلك بغد ان اكمل اللاعب برنامجه  التأهيلي بعد التعافي من الإصابة










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس المريخ محمد المصطفي عريسا

 الف مبروووووك









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ï»³ï؛ژï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï»ںï»”ï؛ژï»§ï»² ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»§ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï؛ژï؛‘ï»– ï»­ï»‹ï؛’ï؛® ï؛»ï»”ï؛¤ï؛کï»ھ
 ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛³ï»¤ï»´ï؛” ï»‹ï» ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»´ï؛² ï؛‘ï»®ï»™ ï»³ï»œï؛کï؛گ ‏( ï؛چï»³ï؛ژï»، ï؛­ï؛چï؛£ï؛– ï»­ï»«ï»² ï»ںï» ï؛¤ï»´ï»¦
 ï»£ï؛¬ï»›ï»®ï؛­ï؛“ ... ï؛©ï؛چï»³ï»¤ï؛ژ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»کï» ï؛گ ï»³ï؛ژ ï؛»ï»”ï»®ï»© ‏) ï»­ï»³ï؛کï؛’ï»Œï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï؛¼ï»®ï؛­ï؛—ï»´ï»¦ ï»£ï»¦
 ï؛»ï»®ï؛­ï»© ï؛‘ï»¤ï» ï»Œï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛‡ï؛‘ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛—ï»®ï»ںï»´ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï»کï»´ï؛ژï؛©ï»© ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»´ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï»­ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï»³ï؛†ï»›ï؛ھ ï؛چï»¥  ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï»ںï»”ï؛ژï»§ï»² ï»£ï؛ژï؛¯ï؛چï»‌ ï»³ï»œï»¦ ï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»­ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»«ï»´ï؛®ï»© ï»›ï»‍ ï؛چï»»ï؛£ï؛کï؛®ï؛چï»، ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»کï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï»£ï»¤ï؛ژ ï»³ï»”ï؛کï؛¢  ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛ژï؛ڈ ï»ںï» ï؛کï؛´ï؛ژï؛…ï»»ï؛• ï؛‘ï»Œï»®ï؛©ï؛—ï»ھ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛ںï؛ھï»³ï؛ھ ï»ںï؛کï؛ھï؛­ï»³ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»، ï؛چï»§ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»‡ï» ï؛– ï»£ï؛¤ï»”ï»®ï؛­ï؛“ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï»کï» ï؛گ  ï»›ï»¤ï؛ژ ï»—ï؛ژï»‌ ï»­ï؛چï»»ï»³ï؛ژï»، ï؛£ï؛’ï» ï»² ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï»”ï؛ژï؛ںï؛„ï؛•












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط كروية

زين العابدين يسن بابكر

مباراة استعادة التوازن

يخوض فريق المريخ مساء الغد مباراة مهمة أمام الاهلي شندي ضمن مباريات الاسبوع السابع عشر للدوري في مباراة تعتبر قمة الاسبوع السابع عشر من واقع الندية الكبيرة بين الفريقين في كل لقاتهم السابقة بالدوري وماتحمله من طابع قوة وإثارة الي نهاية المباراة
يدخل المريخ اللقاء وهو في وضع حرج لتعويض انصاره الخسارة المفاجئة أمام الأمل العطبراوي واستعادة الصدارة التي فقدها عقب خسارة الأمل ويستعيد المريخ في هذه المباراة عدد من لاعبيه الذين فقدهم في المباراة المضت ابرزهم المدافعان القائد أمير كمال ونمر بالإضافة للجوكر عماد الصيني الذي كان مع منتخب الشباب وايضا الموسيقار التش التي أكدت الفحوصات سلامته من الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة الأمل ولم يكمل المباراة مماادخل الخوف لدى جماهير المريخ وقد شارك كل هولاء اللاعبين في تمرين الأربعاء ضمن استعدادات الفريق لهذه المباراة المهمة ويعلم جميع اللاعبين بأن اي تراخي سيفقد الفريق الصدارة والوصافه ولا خيار لديهم الابتحقيق الفوز لضمان الصدارة وقد تحدث المدرب جمال ابوعنجة مؤكدا بأن خسارتهم أمام الأمل خسارة قاسيه وعابرة وأكد انهم في كامل الجاهزية لاستعادة الانتصارات في كل المباريات المقبلة
*يدخل المريخ اللقاء وهو لديه 29نقطة بالمركز الثاني خلف الأمل بنقطة وفوزه يعيده للصدارة في انتظار بقية المباريات اما الاهلي شندي فيدخل اللقاء وهو بالمركز السادس ومستوى الفريق هذا الموسم متارجح ومتذبذب جدا وهو في مركز لم يعتاده الفريق من قبل وقد حقق الفريق الفوز في آخر مباراة أمام اهلي الخرطوم ويطمع الفريق في تحقيق الفوز على المريخ واستغلال تعثر المريخ أمام الأمل والضغط الكبير على لاعبي المريخ من جماهيرهم وفوز الاهلي في هذه المباراة سيصعد به للمركز الخامس مؤقتا فهل يفعلها لاعبو ارسنال شندي وقد سبق لهم الفوز على المريخ بالخرطوم فهل يكرروها ويذيدو من معاناة المريخ

 نقاط متفرقة

مباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي دومآ تكون مثيرة والندية حاضرة فيها لآخر ثواني المباراة

هل يعود لاعبو المريخ لسكة الانتصارات عبر بوابة الاهلي شندي ام يواصلو في النتائج السلبية

سيستعيد المريخ في هذه المباراة عدد من اللاعبين الذين فقدهم في مباراة الأمل

مشاركة الساحر التش واردة وبنسبة كبيرة

جميع عشاق الاحمر في انتظار مشاركة المحترف مايكل من البداية بعد المستوى الجيد الذي ظهر به في مباراة الأمل*
*عودة الصيني ونمر والقائد أمير كمال ستعيد التوازن للخط الخلفي ووسط الملعب

افتقد المريخ اللاعب الصيني كثيرا وخاصة في وسط الملع

*الصيني لاعب جوكر ويستفيدالمريخ منه في الضربات الثابته كثيرا

هل يستعيد سيف تيري أراضيه الغائبة لفترة في هذه المباراة الحساسه

اي نتيجة غير الفوز تعني الإبتعاد عن الصدارة والمركز الثاني

جماهير المريخ لن ترضى بأقل من الفوز

استاد الخرطوم اعتاد لاعبو المريخ اللعب فيه

سيحاول اهلي شندي تحقيق الفوز لتحسين وضعه بالدوري والاقتراب من المراكز المؤهلة للمشاركات الأفريقية
*مستؤي الاهلي هذا الموسم يختلف كثيرا*
*المركز المتأخر الذي يحتله الفريق لايليق به*
*من يكسب الرهان....*
*هل يستعيد المريخ زاكرة الانتصارات ويحقق الفوز...*
*ام يكون للأهلي رائ اخر ويقلب الطاولة على المريخ....*
*امسية الجمعه مسرح لهذه القمة على شيخ الاستادات*
*اليوم لقاء الهلال والخرطوم في لقاء البروفة الأخيرة للهلال قبل السفر إلى تونس*
*الهلال بالمركز الثالث خلف المريخ ب28 نقطة*
*الخرطوم في المركز الثامن ب17 نقطة*
*مباراة الهلال مع الخرطوم قد تكون سهلة للهلال وعصية للخرطوم*
*مستؤي الخرطوم مع الهلال دائما متفوق الهلال خاصة في الآونة الأخيرة*
*فوز الهلال يصعد به للمركز الثاني مؤقتا في انتظار بقية المباريات*
*اما فوز الخرطوم وقد يبدو مستحيلا فإنه سيقفز به للمركز السادس مؤخرا
*عالميا الأندية العربية المشاركة بمونديال كأس العالم للاندية شرفت العرب كثيرا
*سيخوض الهلال السعودي مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث والرابع*
*وقد قدم الهلال أمام فلامنغو البرازيلي مستؤي كبير اذهل به الجميع
*فيما احتل الترجي التونسي الترتيبالخامس بعد اكتساحه للسد القطري بسداسية

*ماذا حصل للسد في مباراته أمام بطل أفريقيا؟؟؟*
*اثبتت دولة قطر بأنها فخرا للعرب والشرق الأوسط عامه
*ازهلت قطر الجميع بالتنظيم الرائع واكدت جاهذيتها لكأس العالم قطر2022.

*صعد ليفربول لنهائي كأس العالم للأندية بفوزه على مونتاري المكسيكي 2/1

*النهائي أوربي لاتيني بين الليفر وفلامنغو البرازيلي
*انتهت مباراة كلاسيكو الأرض بالتعادل السلبي
*تالق الحراس في الزود عن مرماهم كثيرا وخاصة اشتيغن*
*صرف الحكم وتقنية الVar ركلة جزاء صحيحة للريال
*لم يشفع وجود هدافي الليقا في كسر التعادل
*الريال كان الطرف الأفضل والاحق بحسم الكلاسيكو ولكن...
*الكتلونين تمنو ان يصفر الحكم معلنا نهايتها قبل الزمن الرسمي
*وتستمر رحلة صدارة الفريقين لليغا بالنقاط مع فارق الأهداف للبارسا

 **نقطة أخيرة

*رسالة للاعبي المريخ لاتفريط في بقية المباريات المقبلة واي مباراة تعتبر بطولة*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
مأمون أبو شيبة
الثورة الاقتصادية

تمر علينا اليوم الذكرى الأولى لاندلاع ثورة 19 ديسمبر التي اسقطت نظام القهر الذي أحال حياة الشعب السوداني إلى جحيم مع تردي مريع في كل نواحي الحياة على مدى ثلاثة عقود.

* ليت النظام البائد كان يشارك الشعب في الجوع والمرض والمعاناة وشظف العيش ولكنه للأسف غيب العدالة الاجتماعية بإفراز شياطين من الإنس اغتنوا وكنزوا الذهب والفضة والدولار والعقارات وعاشوا في رغد من العيش لا يجده حتى ملوك وأمراء الدول الغنية..

* لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يثور الشعب عبر جيل الشباب الذي ولد وعاش على المعاناة وشظف العيش ولم يحظ بحقه في الحياة الكريمة ونيل حقوق المواطنة.

* يمر علينا اليوم عام على ثورة الجياع والمطحونين.. وبدأ الناس يتنسمون عبق الحرية بعد أن زالت الكثير من مظاهر البطش والقهر، ولكن حتى اليوم لا زالت معاناة العيش مستمرة بل تفاقمت الأوضاع المعيشية بشكل مريع مما يعني إن الأهداف الرئيسية لثورة الشعب لم تتحقق بعد وإن الثورة يجب أن تتواصل لاقتلاع كل جذور النظام البائد.. خاصة المافيا التي تتحكم في معيشة الناس بسيطرتها على اقتصاد الدولة وتحكرها في موارد وثروات البلاد لتحقيق الثراء الفاحش..

* يجب أن تتحول الثورة في العام الثاني لها إلى ثورة اقتصادية عنيفة لردع مدمري اقتصاد البلد وناهبي ثرواته وموارده.. حتى تتحقق العدالة الاجتماعية ويحظى الشعب بحقه في العيش الكريم.

المريخ والمرحلة

* مباراة المريخ مع الأمل عطبرة أكدت إن فريق المريخ لا يملك صفاً ثانياً وإن مقولة (المريخ بمن حضر) أصبحت شعاراً فارغاً..

* كشفت مباراة الأمل ضعف كبير في الهجوم والطرفين والدفاع.. وإن الفريق أصبح يعتمد على عناصر قليلة إذا غاب بعضها ينهار الفريق ويصبح حملاً وديعاً.

* المهاجم شلش غير متطور واعتقد إن استغناء الهلال عنه كان قراراً صحيحاً.. فهو ليس باللاعب الهداف لا بالقدمين ولا بالرأس ولا يملك حتى دهاء مهاجمي الصندوق..

*  الفرصة الانفرادية لشلش من جهة نقطة الجزاء التي أهدرها في عطبرة بلعب الكرة تجاه السماء كشفت هذه الحقيقة.. فالمهاجم الحقيقي عندما يخرج له الحارس من ذلك الوضع يجنح عنه ليضع الكرة في المرمى الخالي تماماً مثلما فعل محترف الأمل الغاني السادات والذي قدم الدرس لشلش في كيفية التصرف بعد دقيقتين من الفرصة المهدرة بسذاجة.

* فرصة شلش المهدرة لضعف القدرات جعلتنا نشعر إن المريخ أحد فرق الوسط أو المؤخرة بينما هدف السادات أشعرنا إن الأمل هو فريق القمة.

* النعسان أيضاً ليس بالمهاجم الذي يعتمد عليه المريخ أو يحدث الفارق.. هل لاحظتم في مباراة الأمل عندما حاءته كرة عكسية مظبوطة قرب نقطة الجزاء أمام مرمى الأمل دون أن يكون مراقبا أو مضايقاً.. سدد الكرة بأعلى رأسه عالية جداً فوق العارضة للآوت!!

* ليت النعسان تعامل مع هذه الكرة بنفس الطريقة التي تعامل بها مع الكرة العكسية في مباراة القمة بالإمارات على درع زايد والتي اغتال بها لمريخ.. ليغتال الأمل!! وليته تعامل مع الكرة العكسية في الإمارات بنفس الطريقة التي أهدر بها فرصة محققة برأسه في مباراة الأمل بابعاده للكرة للآوت بعيداً عن المرمى!!

* سيف تيري الذي يصيب أحياناً ويطيش في أحايين كثيرة لضعف التركيز هو في الأصل مهاجم خطير تألق من قبل مع الخرطوم ومع المنتخب في دورة الشان بالمغرب مما جعل القمة تتصارع عليه.. وعليه لا يمكن القول بأنه مهاجم ضعيف أو فاشل.. فتذبذب مستواه بعد العودة مؤخراً عقب أحداث الثورة ربما تكون له أسباب نفسية.. نأمل أن يتجاوزها ليستعيد مستواه المعروف كمهاجم يشكل بعبعاً لكل الدفاعات مثلما تسبب في طرد بويا في مباراة القمة وانطلاق ثورة البمبان.. ولا مناص من مشاركة تيري أساسياً في بقية المباريات عسى ولعل أن يستعيد مستواه كمهاجم مرعب.

* الغاني مايكل لا نستطيع الحكم عليه من خلال الدقائق التي لعبها في مباراة الأمل.. ولكنه قطعاً سيستمر مع المريخ.. ولولا الفشل والقصور الإداري لشارك مايكل من بداية الموسم ووقفنا على مستواه وما إذا كان يستحق الاستمرارية أو استبداله في التسجيلات.. نأمل أن يكون مايكل أفضل من تيري حتى يشكل إضافة للفريق.

* المريخ في حاجة شديدة لضم ثلاثة مهاجمين مجربين ومضمونين ويتميزون بالبنيات القوية والمهارات العالية.. وليت المجلس يعيد التفاوض مع الغربال والتجديد له ولو بقبول شرط اطلاق سراحه لأي نادي خارجي يطلبه أثناء تواجده مع المريخ.

* وعلى المجلس أن يعمل بجدية لحل مشكلة لاعبه المعار بكري المدينة مع نادي القوة الجوية العراقي حتى لا يتأثر اللاعب سلباً بالانقطاع عن الكرة.

* المريخ يحتاج إلى دعم كبير في كل الخطوط خاصة الهجوم وطرفي الملعب وقلب الدفاع.. ولابد أن يكون الدعم نوعي بلاعبين مجربين ومعروفين وعليهم اجماع من الفنيين.

*التسجيلات أصبحت قريبة حيث ستنطلق يوم الخميس بعد القادم.. فلابد من تحركات جادة وسريعة وتجميد الخلافات بين المجلس وأهل المريخ وأقطابه.. ليتم التعاون بين الجميع لانجاح التسجيلات لتتحقق مصلحة المريخ كهدف رئيسي للجميع والله الموفق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تاجيل عودة المنتخب يقلق ابوعنجة

   افادت متابعات استاد النجوم عن تاجيل عودة بعثة المنتخب الوطنى من يوغندا  الى يوم الخميس بدلا عن الثلاثاء التى اعلن عنها سابقا واصاب تاجيل وصول  المنتخب انصار المريخ بالاحباط عطفا على خسارة الفريق الاخيرة بعطبرة مما  ادى لفقدان الصدارة موقتا ولم تصدر اى ردة فعل من مجلس الاحمر تجاه ذلك  باعتبار ان المجلس كان قد تلقى انتقادات حادة بسبب اطلاق سراح الصينى  للمشاركة فى سيكافا فى ظل ظروف الاصابات التى عمت التشكيلة الاساسية وتبدو  علامات القلق باينة على جمال ابوعنجة الذى يعانى فى ايجاد بديل جاهز يعوض  به غيابان بارزة فى تشكيلته كان الصبنى هو الحل الامثل لها وربما علت اصوات  الانتقادات مجددا خاصة ان الاهلى شندى قد استرد بعض عافيته بفوزه الاخير  على اهلى الخرطوم وهو ماقد يضاعف حدة القلق عند ابوعنجة الذى يعمل لتفادى  التعثر مجددا امام فريق ليس سهلا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ اخبارالرياضة العالمية :

 * كلاسيكوالارض ينتهى بتعادل سلبي بين برشلونة والريال .وبرشلونة ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺠﺎ ﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻻﻫﺪاف.
 * ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻼﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺑﻌﺪﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﻧﺘﻴﺮﻱ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ 1-2 .. ﺳﻴﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻓﻼﻣﻴﻨﺠﻮ ﻓﻲﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ.
 *  ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﻼﺡ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺠﺎﺋﺰﺓ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍلامسﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ × ﻣﻮﻧﺘﻴﺮﻱ.
 * ﻛﺮﺳﺘﻴﺎﻧﻮ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﺎﻣﺒﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎ بهدفين لهدف ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻔﺮﺍﺩﺑﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻟﺸﻴﻮ.
 *  كريستيانو:  ﻟﻘد ﻗﻔﺰﺕ 2.56 ﻣﺘﺮ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺿﺮﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ
 ﺃﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ ، ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﻳﺖ ﻟﻤﺪﻩ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺀ ؟.
 ﻛﺮﺳﺘﻴﺎﻧﻮ : ﻟﻢ ﺍﻛﻦ ﺍﻋﻠﻢ ﻫﺬﺍ
 * ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻼﻣﻨﻐﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻢ ﺑـ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﺒﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﻐﻮﻟﻴﺔ
 " ﻭﻧﺪﺭﻛﻴﺪ ﺯﻳﺘﻮ " ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟـ 17 ﻋﺎﻡ.
 * ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺬ 17 ﺳﻨﺔ ﻳﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔالتعادل السلبي.
 * ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺭﺍﺿﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻫﻴﺮﻧﺎﻧﺪﻳﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ ﻭ
 ﺗﺼﻔﻪ ﺑﺎﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ .
 * ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺭﺣﻴﻞ ﻛﺮﻳﺴﺘﻴﺎﻧﻮ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻳﺎﻝﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ4 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ0 ﻫﺪﻑ.
 * ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻳﻬﻨﻰﺀ ﺳﻴﺮﺧﻴﻮ ﺭﺍﻣﻮﺱ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺭﻗﻢ 43 ﻛﺄﻛﺜﺮ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ.
 * ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﻮﻗﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﻳﺤﺘﺞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .
 *  ﺍﻻﺱ:
 ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ، ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﺭﺍﻣﻮﺱ ﻻﻟﺘﻮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺣﻞ،ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪﺭﻓﺾﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻭﺍﻛﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺼﺎﺑﺎ.
 * ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ
 ﻣﺎﻥ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ x ﻣﺎﻥ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
 ﻟﻴﺴﺘﺮ x ﺁﺳﺘﻮﻥ ﭬﻴﻼ.
 * ﻟﻴﻮﻧﻴﻞ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ :
 ﻟﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ 68 ﻣﺮﺓﻣﺮﺭ 46 ﺗﻤﺮﻳﺮﺓ
 ﺳﺪﺩ 2 ‏( 1 ‏)ﺃﺿﺎﻉ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﺆﻛﺪ.
 * ﺭﺍﻧﻴﻴﺮﻱ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺳﺎﻣﺒﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎ : ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ ﻇﻞ ﺳﺎﻋﻪ ﻭﻧﺼﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺀ
 ، ﻛﺮﺳﻴﺘﺎﻧﻮ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻪ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻪ..
 * ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻛﺘﺴﺐ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻓﺎﻟﻔﻴﺮﺩﻱ ﻭﻫﻮ ،،ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻳﺴﺮ ﻣﻴﻨﺪﻱ.
 * ﺯﻳﺪﺍﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺮﻑﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﻩﻓﻲﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﺐ ﻧﻮ2 ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭو3 ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻﺕ.
 * ﻟﻮﻧﺠﻠﻴﻪ : ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ ، ﻟﻜﻨﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻤﺖ ﻣﻊ ﻓﺎﺭﺍﻥﻭﺿﺮﺑﺘﻪ ,, ﻫﺬﺍ ﻟﺴﻮﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﻆ.
 * ﻛﺎﺳﻤﻴﺮﻭ ": ﺗﻘﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭ ﺗﻢ ﺗﻄﺒﻴﻘﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﺣﻴﺎﻧﺎ ﻻ
 ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺗﻄﺒﻴﻘﻬﺎ ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﻧﻌﺘﺮﺽ .
 * ﺯﻳﺪﺍﻥ : ﻧﻌﻢ، ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺭﺣﻴﻤﺎً ﺑﺒﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ.
 * ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﻒ ﺧﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻟﻘﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺑﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ :
 ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺭﻛﻠﺘﻲ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺘﻴﻦ %100 ﻟﺮﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ
 ﺍﻻﻭﻝ  ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻐﺮﺏ  ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭ !..
 * ﺍﻭﻝ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺑﺸﺒﺎﻙ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﺐ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻋﺎﻡ 2007
 ﻓﺨﺮ ﺑﻠﺠﻴﻜﺎ.
 * ﺟﻌﻞ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻳﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﻨﻘﻄﺔﺯﻳﺪﺍﻥ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﻜﺘﻴﻜﻴﺎ.
 * ﺭﻭﻧﺴﻴﺮﻭ
 " ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﻟـ ﻓﺎﺭﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻴﻨﻐﻠﻴﺖ ، ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﻟـ
 ﻓﺎﺭﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﻛﻴﺘﻴﺶ ، ﺭﻛﻠﺘﻲ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻋﻴُﻦ ﻫﻴﺮﻧﺎﻧﺪﻳﺰ
 ﻫﻴﺮﻧﺎﻧﺪﻳﺰ ﻭ ﺍﻟـ VAR .. ﻋﺎﺍﺍﺭ .
 *   ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺩﻳﺎﺏ ﻣﺤﻠﻞ ﺑﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ :ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*🔴مفكرة مباريات الخميس 19 ديسمبر ✌

 🔺الدوري السوداني 
 19:30 الهلال  --:-- الخرطوم 
 ---------------------|●| المسالمة1908 |●|----------------------
 🔺 دوري كأس الأمير محمد بن سلمان
 14:15 الفيحاء -- : -- الاتحاد
 14:40 أبها -- : -- الشباب
 16:35 العدالة -- : -- النصر
 16:55 التعاون -- : -- الوحدة
 18:50 الأهلي -- : -- ضمك
 ---------------------|●| المسالمة1908 |●|---------------------
 🔺دوري الخليج العربي الاماراتي
 16:00 العين -- : -- الظفرة
 16:00 الفجيرة -- : -- بني ياس
 18:30 الشارقة -- : -- عجمان
 18:30 حتا -- : -- النصر
 ---------------------|●| المسالمة1908 |●|---------------------
 🔺 الدوري المصري الممتاز
 19:30 الإسماعيلي -- : -- الأهلي
 ---------------------|●| المسالمة1908 |●|---------------------




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكنغولي جونيور (يمقلب) الهلال ويرفض الحضور للسودان


  في الوقت الذي تترقب فيه جماهير الهلال وصول القاطرة الكنغولي جونيور  مابوكو مهاجم الشرطة العراقي وانضمامه الي كشوفات الهلال كما أعلن  الكاردينال ونشرت (سودانا فوق) خبر عن ذلك. فاجا اللاعب
 الهلالاب بتصريح صادم علي صفحتة بالانستغرام وكتب
  أنا لاعب الشرطة حتي اليوم وفي انتظار مكالمة النادي للرجوع
 ورغم استلام اللاعب لتذكرة سفره وتاشيره الدخول الا ان جونيور بذلك أعلن رفضه لعرض الهلال
*

----------


## amar3wad

*شكرا سنجة و كسلاوي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعداداً لمواجهة الاهلي شندي غدا ، المريخ يختتم تخضيراته مساء اليوم بملعب نادي الاسرة.
  المركز الاعلامي بنادي المريخ
#زول_اسبورت










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيرمينو ينجو بليفربول من كمين مونتيري


كووورة




فيرمينو يحتفل بالهدف
تأهل  ليفربول إلى نهائي بطولة كأس العالم للأندية، بفوز شاق على مونتيري  المكسيكي (2-1) مساء امس الأربعاء، على ستاد خليفة في الدوحة.

وأحرز هدفي ليفربول كل من نابي كيتا (11) وروبرتو فيرمينو (90+1)، فيما سجل روجيليو فونيس موري هدف مونتيري الوحيد في الدقيقة 14.

وغاب  عن ليفربول مجموعة من اللاعبين الأساسيين، فجلس على الدكة كل من ترينت  ألكسندر أرنولد وساديو ماني وروبرتو فيرمينو، وشارك في خط الهجوم إلى جانب  محمد صلاح كل من شيردان شاكيري وديفوك أوريجي.

أما مونتيري، فأجرى  تغييرًا وحيدًا على تشكيلته التي تغلبت في ربع النهائي على السد القطري،  فشارك سيليو أورتيز مكان جوناثان جونزاليز.

وبدأ ليفربول المباراة  مهاجما، ورفع الظهير الأيمن جيمس ميلنر كرة أبعدها الدفاع لتصل إلى شاكيري  الذي سددها من حدود منطقة الجزاء لتمر بجانب المرمى في الدقيقة الخامسة.



وسرعان  ما افتتح ليفربول التسجيل في الدقيقة الحادية عشرة، عندما وصلت الكرة إلى  صلاح، ليمرر الدولي المصري كرة بينية إلى نابي كيتا الذي أودعها الشباك من  وضع انفراد.

لكن مونتيري عادل النتيجة في الدقيقة 14، عندما وصلت  الكرة إثر ركلة حرة أحدثت ربكة أمام المرمى، إلى جيسوس جاياردو الذي أطلق  كرة قوية صدها الحارس أليسون بيكر لترتد إلى روجيليو فونيس موري الذي  تابعها من مسافة قريبة في الشباك.       



وسنحت  فرصة خطيرة أمام ليفربول لاستعادة التقدم في الدقيقة 23، عندما مرر صلاح  الكرة بكعب قدمه إلى ميلنر الذي سدد نحو القائم البعيد لكن الحارس باروفيرو  تصدى لمحاولته.



وجاء الرد من مونتيري في الدقيقة 27،  عندما وصلت تمريرة كارلوس رودريجيز إلى دورلان بابون الذي سدد من حافة  منطقة الجزاء بيد أن الحارس أليسون أبعد الكرة ببراعة.



ومرت  تسديدة جاياردو فوق عارضة ليفربول في الدقيقة 31، وكاد مونتيري يتقدم في  الدقيقة 37، عندما وصلت الكرة إلى بابون في الناحية اليمنى، فأرسلها أمام  المرمى إلى فونيس موري لكن أليسون أبعدها من أمام الأخير في التوقيت  المناسب.

وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول بدقيقتين، مرر لاعب ليفربول أليكس  أوكسليد تشامبرلين كرة نحو كيتا داخل منطقة الجزاء، لكن الحارس باروفيرو  خرج من مرماه وتدخل لإفساد الفرصة.



واحتسب  الحكم ركلة حرة لمونتيري في الدقيقة 50، نفذها بابون بأناقة من فوق الحائط  البشري قبل أن يبعدها أليسون، ورواغ كيتا لاعبين داخل منطقة جزاء مونتيري  قبل أن يسدد في مكان وقوف الحارس بالدقيقة 58.

وجرب تشامبرلين حظه  بتسديدة أرضية مرت بجانب القائم في الدقيقة 60، وأهدر مونتيري فرصتين في  غضون دقيقتين الأولى في الدقيقة 66 عندما فشل رودولفو بيتزارو في الوصول  إلى عرضية جون ميدينا المنخفضة، والثانية عندما تخلص فونيس موري من فائد  ليفربول جوردان هندرسون، قبل أن يسدد كرة تألق أليسون مجددا في إبعادها.



ودخل  ماني إلى تشكيلة ليفربول عوضا عن شاكيري، وأضاع ليفربول فرص خطيرة في  الدقيقة 74، عندما وصلت الكرة في الناحية اليمنى إلى ميلنر الذي مررها  منخفضة أمام المرمى، حاول أوريجي متابعتها في الشباك، بيد أنه محاولته  اصطدمت بماني وتابعت مسيرها بعيدا عن المرمى.

ودخل  فيرمينو إلى تشكيل ليفربول، فكان التبديل موفقا، بعدما أحرز المهاجم  البرازيلي هدف الفوز في الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت بدل الضائع، إثر متابعة  دقيقة من مسافة قريبة لعرضية أرضية من البديل الآخر ألكسندر-أرنولد، ليتأهل  الريدز إلى نهائي المونديال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاس العالم للاندية قطر 2019م


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بإيجاز

 ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
 تسجيلات الزعيم وبراءة مزمل ابوالقاسم !
  • اعود لأكتب من جديد ويعود بإيجاز مرة اخري بعد أن توقف منذ بداية الثورة  المجيدة عندما قررنا ومجموعة من الزملاء التوقف عن الكتابة الى ان تنتصر  الثورة والحمد لله انتصرت  ثورة الشباب والكنداكات بعد ظلام دامس استمر  ثلاثون عاما ذاق خلالها الشعب السودان الذل والهوان وضنك المعيشة خاصة في  السنوات العشر الاخيرة .
 •  نعود والساحة السياسية والرياضية تعج  بالكثير جدا ونسأل الله ان يصلح حال بلدنا الغالي السودان وان نجتهد جميعا  من اجل تحقيق شعار (حنبنيهو البنحلم بيهو) غاب هذا العمود لفترة طويلة  وتحديدا منذ بدايات ثورة الشباب المجيدة حيث تعاهدنا ونحن مجموعة صحفيين عن  توقف اعمدتنا الى ان تنجح الثورة .
 • بحمد لله وبفضل الشباب الواعي  والكنداكات نجحت الثورة ولا تزال مستمرة من اجل بناء الوطن الكبير السودان  بعد ان تم تدميره بنسبة كبيرة جدا من قبل النظام الفاسد الذي كان سببا  مباشرا في هجرتنا وهجرة شباب صغار ننظر لهم وهم يعانون في الغربة والله  يجازي الكان السبب .
 • ايام قليلة تبقت لإنطلاقة فترة التسجيلات  الرئيسية وودون شك فالمريخ يحتاج لبعض الاضافات في خطوط معينة مثل الدفاع  والهجوم .. ولا اعتقد ان وسط الفريق يحتاج لاي اضافة في وجود اميز لاعبي  الوسط في الدوري السوداني .
 • على الرغم من اقتراب بداية تسجيلات  2020 إلا اننا لم نلاحظ أي اهتمام من قبل مجلس ادارة النادي بل هي بعض  الاخبار التى تشير الى ان هناك مفاوضات مع لاعبين اجانب يقودها سوداكال من  داخل معقله ولكن نخشي ان تكون ذات المفاوضات التى تسبق فترة التسجيلات  دائما .
 • المريخ يحتاج لطرفي ملعب في اليمين واليسار ويحتاج لمدافع  في وسط الدفاع ولمهاجمين سوبر وبما ان سوداكال فشل تماما في ملف اللاعبين  الاجانب نتمني ان يحول الملف الى أي شخص اخر بالمجلس على ان يلتزم هو  بالامور المالية لأي صفقة فقط .
 • خروج متوالي للمريخ من البطولة  الافريقية وفي ادوارها التمهيدية أمر مؤسف ومحبط جدا لنادي كبير مثل المريخ  لذلك يجب ان يجتهد من يتولون القيادة الادارية الان بالمريخ أمر التسجيلات  القادمة وان يكون الاختيار بعناية وبحسب ما يحتاجه الفريق في بعض خطوطه .
  • وقرأت قبل فترة خبرا منسوب لأحد اعضاء مجلس المريخ ذكر فيه انهم  سيعتمدون على اللاعب المحلي فقط (ولكن حسب كلام مدثر خيري قائد الجماعة  الان فربما يكون تصريح هذا الاداري شأن يخصه هو فقط ) فالنظر (الخيرية)  والتى صدرت مؤخرا تقول بأن المنسق الاعلامي هو الوحيد الذي يحق له التصريح  باسم المريخ واي حديث لأي واحد من اعضاء المجلس فهو حديث يخصه شخصيا لذلك  ربما يكون تصريح اللاعبين الاجانب شأن يخص ذلك الاداري فهكذا هي نظرية مدثر  خيري.
 نقاط مؤجزة !
 • زيرو فساد  اصابت الكثيرون في مقتل .. خاصة اولئك الذين هللوا وفرحوا بذلك الخبر الذي تعلق بالزميل الدكتور مزمل ابوالقاسم .
 • هللوا لخبر واجتهدوا في توزيعه على السوشال ميديا والخبر مكتوب فيه ان زيرو فساد فتحت بلاغا ضد مزمل .
 • وجاء الرد قويا وصادما لأولئك القوم فقد نفت المنظمة  تماما ذلك الخبر بل اشادت بالدكتور مزمل كثيرا .
 • وسنعود بالحديث عن نجاحات مزمل منذ ان كانت بداياتنا الفعلية في دنيا الصحافة بصحف عالم النجوم والهدف والمريخ .
 • القنصل حازم مصطفي ورجل الاعمال الشاب محمد ابو عوف اصبحا الان حديث الشارع المريخي خاصة وان الكل يتمني ذهاب هذا المجلس .
  • وابو اواب وحازم كلاهما تربطني به علاقة مميزة للغاية وعلى تواصل معهما  واعرف حبهما للمريخ لذلك انا من انصار ان يدخل الاثنين معا في قائمة مجلس  موحدة.
 • الان ابو اواب وحسب حديث عضو المجلس عمر محمد عبدالله والذي تواجد لاكثر من عشرون يوما بجدة للتفاهم مع ابو اواب لملف الاستثمار .
 • شخصيا قلتها لمحمد ابو عوف ان دخوله المجلس كعضو مضاف سيحرق ورقه تماما قلتها امام عضو المجلس الخالي الاخ عمر محمد عبدالله .
  • ولكن طمأنني ابو اواب بأنه لا يرغب على الاطلاق في الدخول للمجلس الحالي  بل انه تحمس للاستثمار والذي سيكون جهة استثمارية قائمة بذاتها .
 • وكل ما يهمنا الان هو التعاون بين حازم وابو اواب من اجل تنظيم الصفوف والدخول بقائمة واحدة في الانتخابات القادمة .
  • واعلم تماما بأن حازم من رجل اعمال وصاحب العديد من الشركات وهو ابن  مريخي معروف لدي الكثيرون ونثق في انه يمكن ان يقدم الكثير للزعيم .
  • اما محمد ابو عوف ( ابو اواب ) فهذا الشاب تربطني به علاقة منطقة قوية  واهل وهو من رجال الاعمال الشباب نجح في تكوين نفسه وتأسيس اعمال ابو اواب .
 • هو الاخر سيشكل اكبر اضافة لمجلس المريخ القادم فقط نتمني ان تكون عضوية المريخ مشرفة للنادي الكبير .
  • الف مبروك الزواج للحبيب والصديق الغالي المريخابي الجميل خوجلي  ابوالجاز والذي حرمتني الظروف من التواجد معه في تلك اللحظات الغالية .
  • نعزي كابتن المريخ السابق اللاعب الخلوق عبدالاله بشري في وفاة زوجته  التى حدثت امس بالفتيحاب .. ونسأل الله لها الرحمة والمغفرة انا لله وانا  اليه راجعون .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدام ناري بين قطبي مانشستر في كأس رابطة المحترفين


وكالة الأنباء الأسبانية EFE ©




من لقاء سابق بين  الفريقين

أسفرت  قرعة الدور نصف النهائي لكأس رابطة الأندية الإنجليزية المحترفة، التي  أقيمت مساء  الأربعاء، عن مواجهة من العيار الثقيل بين الجارين  مانشستر سيتي حامل اللقب، ومانشستر يونايتد.

أما مواجهة المربع الذهبي الأخرى في البطولة، ستجمع بين ليستر سيتي ونظيره أستون فيلا.

وسيحتضن  ملعب أولد ترافورد، مباراة الذهاب بين اليونايتد والسيتي، أحد يومي 7 أو 8  يناير/كانون ثان المقبل، بينما سيقام الإياب على ملعب الاتحاد، يومي 28 أو  29 من نفس الشهر.

وسيقام الذهاب بين ليستر وأستون فيلا، على ملعب كينج باور ستاديوم، فيما سيكون ملعب فيلا بارك مسرحا للإياب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم في السلك 
تاني التسجيلات 
* المسالمة1908

*الأيام دي الحصة تسجيلات 
*ما داير آخد حقبة قريبة لتناولها كمثال 
*لانو الناس حاتخلي الموضوع الاساسي وتنصرف لمواضيع اخري تتعلق بالكيمان وعباءات الرجال التي اتخذوها سكنا دون المريخ 
*ذلك الشتات الذي اضحي السكن فيه العباية
 *فسكن الناس تلك العباءات وسكنتهم داخل اعماقهم لدرجة انها اصبحت عقيدة مقدسة عندهم 
*نرجع لموضوعنا
* المسالمة1908 
*هل استجلاب  الجدد فرض عين علي جميع الاندية في اي فترة احلال وابدال؟
*ام هو ضرورة تفرضها حوجة الفريق لسد ثغرات يعاني منها ولتجهيز بدائل مستقبلية لخانات بدأ المابتداوي يدخل علي قاطنيها؟
*بالطبع الخيار الاول هو ما تعمل به الاندية في السودان 
*اما الخيار التاني فهو خيار استراتيجي كان يجب ان تعمل به الاندية في السودان 
*وقبل التعمق في ذلك نسأل 

* المسالمة1908
*ماهو وضع المراحل السنية في عملية الاحلال والابدال؟
*لماذا لايستصحبها معهم الذين يديرون عمليات الانتقال؟؟؟
*وهل شماعة جمهور القمة مابصبر علي اللاعبين الصغار هي تبرير مقنع لتجاهل الادارات للمراحل السنية؟؟؟؟
*وليه جمهور القمة مابصبر؟؟؟؟
*جمهور المريخ صبر من سنة تمنية لي سنة تسعة وتمنين حتي جانا كاس من بره 
*ومن وقتها صابرين لي اسي 
*اما الزناطير 
*فأهو صابرين 
*من سنة حفروا البحر والاميرة السمراء تغازل احلامهم وبين اليقظة والاحلام صفر دولي كبير 
*واظنهم حينما يطلقون لفظ كبير يقصدون به الصفر لا الهلال
*تبقي اعادة صياغة طريقة ادارة الاندية عندنا تبدأ خطوتها الاولي بملف الاحلال والابدال وموقف الاشبال من ذلك 
*وتتطرح اسئلة نفسها علي المشهد؟؟؟
*منو البحدد من يشطب او يعار ومن يسجل؟؟؟
*بالطبع الجهاز الفني 
*طيب اطول عمر لجهاز فني استقر باحد اندية القمة كان كم؟

 *المسالمة1908
*قبل ماتجاوب راجع مفكرة التاريخ للناديين من الفين وعشرة لليوم 
*ياخ فترة كردنة بس قريب ستة وتلتين عضو جهاز فني جلسوا علي كنبة الهلال 
*ولا زال الرجل يعد جماهير الهلال بالاميرة السمراء كل اول شهر 
*ياخ ده مرة وعدهم بيها وشطب الاجانب قبل فتح السيستم 
*ولعمري هذه هي العشوائية بعينها في ادارة العملية الرياضية في انديتنا 
*طيب 
*هل فشل اللاعب الجديد في موسمة الاول سببا كافيا للتخلص منه؟؟؟
*نرجع للعجب مرة ونتذكر حكايتنا معاه 
*في فترته الاولي اخفق وكان قليل المشاركة 
*تعالت اصوات للتخلص منه بعدم التجديد 
*واتجه بعض الفكر الاداري وقتها لذلك الاتجاه 
*الا ان اصحاب العقل حموا المريخ قبل اللاعب من وأد تلك الموهبة 

 *المسالمة1908
*فكان فيصل عجب الاسطورة 
*والعجب سجل معاهو الدرة الزين ولكنه لم يصب نجاحا ولم ينل صبرا فضاعت علي المريخ موهبة كبيرة 
*لم يفشل الزين فنيا ولكن النادي وقتها ماكان عارف انو تهيئة الجو الملائم والمناسب للاعب هي اولي خطوات النجاح
*لكن 
*العندو الاحصائية يشوف اندية القمة من الفين وعشرة لليوم سجلت كم لاعب؟
*اكيد حاتلقوا الاجابة ان عدد اللاعبين المسجلين بالقمة من الفين وعشرة لليوم يفوق عدد موكب العباسية او موكب البراري ايام الحراك 
* المسالمة1908
*يبقي خلونا دايما منطقيين في حاجاتنا 
*معقولين في التزاماتنا 
*بالذات وانظمة الحوكمة الاساسية بتلزم بميزانية منفصلة فيها جهة الوارد اهم من اتجاه المنصرف 
*وعشان مايحور اهل العبايات حديثي ويرجعوه لفلس المجلس الذي نصبوني منتميا لجماعته 
*فاني اري ان المريخ محتاج لاطراف يمين وشمال ومتوسط دفاع ومهاجم محطة ويجيد ضربات الرأس 
*ايها الناس 
* المسالمة1908
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*اها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
*الناس في الشوارع علي عينك ياتاجر فارشة وبتبيع بنزينا 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف والكلب قال بي مسكنتكم دي بجي يوم يبيعونا نحنا ذاتنا علي عينك ياتاجر 
والي لقاء 
سلك

 #المسالمة1908.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * كلاسيكو سلبي بين برشلونة وريال مدريد
 * فيرمينو ينجو بليفربول من كمين مونتيري
 * رأسية رونالدو المذهلة تقود يوفنتوس لصدارة الكالتشيو
 * ساسولو يتخطى عقبة بريشيا بثنائية تراوري وكابوتو
 * بايرن ميونخ ينجو من مفاجآت فرايبورج
 * مونشنجلادباخ يهزم بادربورن ويواصل ملاحقة لايبزيج
 * فوز سهل يقود مانشستر يونايتد لنصف نهائي كأس الرابطة
 * مانشستر سيتي يصعد لقبل نهائي كأس الرابطة بثلاثية سهلة
 * سان جيرمان يسحق لومان ويتقدم في كأس الرابطة
 * بنفيكا يهزم براجا ويتأهل لربع نهائي كأس البرتغال
 * صدام ناري بين قطبي مانشستر في كأس رابطة المحترفين
 * ريال مدريد يندد بالأداء التحكيمي في الكلاسيكو
 * كاسيميرو الأفضل في الكلاسيكو .. وجريزمان يتقدم الخاسرين
 * رئيس توتنهام يفتح الطريق أمام مانشستر يونايتد لضم إريكسن
 * كوريا الجنوبية تظفر بكأس شرق آسيا
 * راموس: التعادل في الكلاسيكو عار.. وحرمنا من ركلة جزاء صحيحة
 * زيدان: نستحق الفوز بالكلاسيكو
 * كاسيميرو: مندهش من عدم لجوء الحكم للفار
 * لينجليت: تدخلي على فاران ليس ركلة جزاء.. ونشعر بالمرارة
 * أليسون: عشنا ليلة صعبة.. وفلامنجو لن يكون سهلا
 * راكيتيتش: التعادل نتيجة عادلة في الكلاسيكو
 * رانييري: رونالدو ظل في الهواء ساعة ونصف
 * مانى: صداقتي قوية بصلاح.. ونهائي المونديال سيكون أصعب
 * رونالدو: سجلت هدفا جيدا.. وسنفوز بالسوبر
 * كلوب: كنت أخشى الوقت الإضافي أمام مونتيري
 * فيرمينو: مونتيري منافس عنيد.. وحققنا الهدف الأهم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16 :

 * الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) الهلال الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 ——————————————

 الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12 :

 * الفيحاء (-- : --) الاتحاد الساعة : 14:15 .. القناة : KAS 1

 * أبها (-- : --) الشباب الساعة : 14:40 .. القناة : KAS 2

 * العدالة (-- : --) النصر الساعة : 16:35 .. القناة : KAS 1

 * التعاون (-- : --) الوحدة الساعة : 16:50 .. القناة : KAS 2

 * الأهلي (-- : --) ضمك الساعة : 18:50 .. القناة : KAS 1

 ——————————————

 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9:

 * الاسماعيلي (-- : --) الاهلي الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 ——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :
 * مونتيري - المكسيك (1 : 2) ليفربول - إنجلترا
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الاسباني 🇪🇸 - مباراة مؤجلة :
 * برشلونة (0 : 0) ريال مدريد
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * سامبدوريا (1 : 2) يوفنتوس
 * بريشيا (0 : 2) ساسولو
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17 :
 * باير ليفركوزن (0 : 1) هيرتا برلين
 * آينتراخت (2 : 4) كولن
 * فرايبورج (1 : 3) بايرن ميونيخ
 * فولفسبورج (1 : 1) شالكه
 * مونشنغلادباخ (2 : 0) بادربورن
 ——————————————
 ◄ رابطة الإنجليزية 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ربع النهائي :
 * إيفرتون (2 : 2) ليستر سيتي | 2-4
 * أكسفورد يونايتد (1 : 3) مانشستر سيتي
 * مانشستر يونايتد (3 : 0) كولشيستر
 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس الرابطة الفرنسية 🇫🇷 - دورال 16 :
 * ليون (4 : 1) تولوز
 * لو مان (1 : 4) باريس سان جيرمان
 * أميان (3 : 2) رين
 * نانت (0 : 1) ستراسبورج
 * نيم أولمبيك (1 : 2) سانت إيتيان
 * ستاد بريست (2 : 0) بوردو
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إبن الجزيرة .. المفخرة الكبيرة

 المهندس محمد الأمين.. سوداني يصنع أجمل (بيت)
 اجتاز تحدي تطوير ملعب خليفة.. وحقق نجاح عالمي في إدارة مشروع ملعب البيت
 فخور بسودانيته .. ينتظر فرصة خدمة وطنه .. يحزن لحال البنية التحتية ويتمنى أن يكونوا جزءا من النهضة ورحلة البناء
 رسالة الدوحة / ناصر بابكر 
  مع كل زيارة لملعب من الملاعب التي ستستضيف بطولة كأس العالم 2022 التي  ستقام في قطر، نجد بصمة سودانية ومفخرة وطنية لها دور كبير وإسهام منقطع  النظير في الطفرة المعمارية والهندسية والتقنية الهائلة التي سبقت بها قطر  العالم.. في وقت سابق كان بروفيسور سعود عبدالعزيز عبدالغني الذي اخترع  تقنية التبريد والتكييف في الملاعب إبان زيارتنا لملعب الجنوب.. والثلاثاء  وإبان زيارة ملعب البيت كان مفخرة سودانية في الاستقبال ليشرح للإعلاميين  القادمين من شتى دول العالم ويخبرهم عن تلك التحفة والحديث هنا عن المهندس  محمد الأمين عبدالله احمد مدير مشروع استاد البيت باللجنة العليا للمشاريع  والإرث.. فكان لزاماً أن نلتقط القفاز ونسلط الضوء على كفاءة أخرى من  كفاءات بلدي التي أبهرت العالم، فتابعوا معنا عبر المساحة التالية:
 ود مدني
 ولد مدير مشروع ملعب البيت المهندس محمد في الولايات المتحدة الإمريكية  بمدينة كالفورنيا في العام 1981 حيث كانت الأسرة تقيم هنالك وقتها بسبب  دراسة الوالد الأمين عبدالله للدكتوراه ببعثة من الحكومة السودانية في تلك  الفترة.. وبعد ان أكمل الوالد دراسة الدكتوراة عادت الأسرة في العام 1983  للسودان وأستقرت بحاضرة ولاية الجزيرة مدينة ودمدني حيث كان الوالد د.  الأمين عبدالله يعمل مديراً لمشروع النيل الأزرق الصحي الذي يعنى بمكافحة  الملاريا والبلهارسيا في مشروع الجزيرة وهو مشروع كان منحة مشتركة بين  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية واليابان حيث أنطلق في العام 1983 وأستمر حتى  العام 1993.
 المراحلة الدراسية
 درس محمد الأمين المرحلة الإبتدائية  بمدرسة مدني الشرقية الإبتدائية.. ثم أنتقلت الأسرة للسعودية بسبب ظروف  عمل الوالد بدايات حقبة الإنقاذ البائدة وهناك درس مدير مشروع ملعب البيت  المرحلة المتوسطة وبدايات المرحلة الثانوية قبل أن يعود للسودان في نهاية  التسعينات ويحصل على الشهادة السودانية من مدرسة مدني الثانوية .. بعدها  غادر إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحصل من جامعة غلنوي الجنوبية على  البكلاريوس ثم الماجستير.
 الرحلة في قطر
 وصل المهندس محمد الأمين  إلى قطر في العام 2010 بعد أن تخصص في الهندسة الكهربائية وهندسة تصميم  وتصنيع المعدات الطبية معا إبان دراسته بأمريكا.. وعمل لدى وصوله الدوحة في  مجال تحديث وتطوير الملاعب وكانت بدايته بالعمل في الملاعب التي استضافت  بطولة كأس أسيا في العام 2011.
 ملاعب المونديال
 بعد العمل في ملف  الملاعب التي استضافت كأس آسيا 2011، عرضت اللجنة العليا للمشاريع والإرث  على المهندس السوداني العمل معهم في بدايات العام 2012 في ملف تصميم  الملاعب لكأس العالم 2022، وتم منحهم فرصة لحضور بطولات كأس العالم في  البرازيل 2014 وروسيا 2018 وكأس العالم للشباب بنيوزلندا للوقوف على كل  صغيرة وكبيرة ثم عمل الأفضل لقطر.
 ملعب خليفة
 كان ملعب خليفة  الدولي برمزيته التاريخية والكبيرة في دولة قطر أول ملف يتم استناده  للمهندس محمد الأمين ليكون مديراً لمشروع تحديث وتطوير الملعب، وكان التحدى  الذي يواجهه هو المحافظة على الشكل المعماري والهيكل الإنشائي لكونه ملعبا  أثرياً ذو بعد ثقافي وأثري وتاريخي بالنسبة للدولة مع تطويره وتحديثه، فتم  تحديث الملعب بتكنولوجيا التبريد ومركز حديث ومبتكر للطاقة وتطويره بكل  مواصفات ومتطلبات الفيفا، وبدأ العمل في تحديث وتطوير الملعب في العام 2014  وتم افتتاحه في العام 2017 وكانت أول مباراة تقام عليها بعد إعادة افتتاحه  في بطولة كأس أمير قطر.
 استاد البيت
 النجاح المدهش لمشروع تحديث  وتطوير استاد خليفة والبصمة الرائعة التي تم وضعها، جعل اللجنة العليا  للمشاريع والإرث تسند إدارة مشروع استاد البيت للمهندس السوداني محمد  الأمين، وكانت النتيجة ملعباً يعد من أكبر وأهم المشاريع الرياضية التي  انشأت في العالم ككل حيث حصل على تقييم عال واعتبر بمثابة نقلة رهيبة  وتاريخية في ملاعب كرة القدم وكالعادة في كل الملاعب كانت بصمة بروفيسور  سعود حاضرة في كل ما يتعلق بتقنية التبريد من خلال عمل مشترك وضخم لشهور  طويلة وعدد ساعات كبير يومياً لإيجاد حلول علمية وعملية وهندسية توازن ما  بين إبقاء سقف الملعب مفتوحاً لمد العشب بحاجته من أشعة الشمس وما بين  إغلاقه للمحافظة على درجة التكييف والتبريد.
 فخر وإعتزاز وإنتظار
  يعتز مدير  مشروع ملعب استاد خليفة سابقا ومدير مشروع ملعب البيت حاليا  المهندس محمد الأمين عبدالله احمد بسودانيته كثيراً ويأمل أن يأتي اليوم  الذي يقدم فيه وبقية زملاءه من الكفاءات السوداني خبراتهم وخدماتهم لوطنهم  الأم ويقول في حديثه لـ(ديربي سبورت): أنا فخور جدا بسودانيتي وأعتز كثيرا  بوطني، إبان وجودنا في قطر منحنا ثقة كبيرة ونحمد الله كثيرا أننا كنا على  قدر تلك الثقة وقدمنا عملاً نال الرضا وأتمنى أتمنى أن يأتي يوم ونقدم ولو  جزءاً من خبراتنا العلمية والعملية التي اكتسبناها من خلال المتابعة  والدراسة وإجراء البحوث والخبرات العملية للسودان وأن يأتي يوماً نخدم فيه  السودان ونقدم المساعدة لوطننا وهو أمر نعتبره ديناً عليناً وواجباً تجاه  البلد.. ونحن هنا نحزن بشدة ونشعر بقدر كبير من الأسى ونحن نتابع معاناة  الرياضة السودانية وأزمة البنية التحتية ونطالع أخبار تهديد البلد بمنعها  من إستضافة المباريات الدولية في وجود كفاءات تشيد أفضل ملاعب العالم.
 أجمل صدفة
 أشار مدير مشروع ملعب البيت المهندس محمد الأمين إلى أنها من الصدف  العجيبة أن نكون أول أو ثاني وفد سوداني يتواجد في قطر لتغطية فعالية كبيرة  ويحرص على التوثيق للكفاءات السودانية التي تعمل هنا فإخطرناه أنه واجبنا  وواجب الإعلام أن يسلط الضوء على تلك النماذج التي تدعو للفخر على أمل أن  تستفيد الدولة منهم في رحلتها للبناء والنهضة.
 //////////////////////
 ملعب البيت في سطور
 تصل الطاقة الاستيعابية لملعب البيت الذي سيستضيف مباريات من الدور الأول  حتى نصف النهائي في بطولة كأس العالم 2022 إلى 75 ألف متفرج .. وتم تصميم  منصة الإعلاميين وقاعة المؤتمرات الصحفية بطريقة هندسية تجعلها قابلة  للتصغيرة والتكبير لتستوعب العدد الذي يكون متواجدا في كل حدث وكل بطولة  صغيراً كان أم كبيراً حيث يتم تركيبها وتفكيكها بسهولة ووضع عدد المقاعد  المطلوب، وستكون منصة الإعلاميين وقاعة المؤتمرات الصحفية قادرة على  استيعاب العدد الذي يتواجد في مباراة نصف نهائي كأس العالم 2022 حيث يتوقع  أن يكون العدد الأكبر والأضخم من الإعلاميين.. وسيتم توفير العدد الذي  تحدده اللجنة المنظمة والإتحاد الدولي.
 حديقة وبحيرة وتشجير
 يحيط  بالملعب حديقة تبلغ مساحتها 400 ألف متر مربع من المسطحات الخضراء كما تحيط  به 4 بحيرات صناعية تم بناءها حول الملعب إلى جانب 1050 شجرة تم التبرع  بها من قبل السكان وأبناء البلد ليشارك الجميع ويساهموا في هذا العمل ..  حيث تم عمل (تاق) لكل شخص قدم شجرة بإسمه وإسم عائلته وتاريخ التبرع  والدولة.. وتم إحاطة الملعب بكل عناصر الجمال والسحر الطبيعي ليستمتع كل من  يزور الملعب ويقضي أوقاتا رائعة وسعيدة.
  وق
 V.I.P
 يوجد  بملعب البيت منصة (في اي بي) في الطابق الرابع.. ومنصة (في في اي بي) في  الطابق السادس ومنصة (كبار الزوار) في الطابق الخامس مخصصة لشركاء الفيفا  والرعاة .. كما يوجد في الطابق الخامس أجنحة فندقية وأجنحة للشركات بعدد 69  جناح سيتم تحويلها بعد نهاية بطولة كأس العالم 2022 لأجنحة فندقية تباع  وتستخدم من قبل النادي الذي سيستخدم الملعب في العام 2023.
 التراث القطري
 تصميم ملعب البيت مستوحى من التراث القطري العريق.. فالناس هنا فخورون  بتراثهم فجاء التصميم على هيئة الخيام التي كان يتم السكن فيها (بيت) وتم  تصميمه بدقة متناهية استخدمت فيها كل التصميمات والأدوات المحلية المتوفرة  في قطر وتمت الاستعانة بالجامعة التي تحمل اسم الدولة (جامعة قطر) حيث قام  بروفيسور سعود بعمل كبير في تقنية التبريد .. ويجدر ذكره أن ملعب البيت أحد  الملاعب القليلة في العالم الذي تستخدم فيه خاصية الفتح والإغلاق لسقف  الملعب وهي الخاصية المتوفرة في ملعبين وهما ملعب البيت بالخور وملعب  الجنوب في الوكرة.























*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العمومية الانتخابية لاتحاد سيكافا فوز ويليس كاريا رئيس الاتحاد  التنزاني بالرئاسة  خلفا لمعتصم جعفر  .. أمين فرانسيس رئيسا اتحاد الجنوب  نائبا .. ورئيس الاتحاد الأثيوبي نائبا.. وعضوية رئيسي اتحادي إريتريا  ورواندا أعضاء بالمكتب التنفيذي ..
 # السودان يستضيف النسخة القادمة من بطولة تحت 20 سنة .. والكبار  
 # رواندا تستضيف النسخة القادمة تحت 17 والنسائية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اختبار صعب ينتظر الهلال في الدوري الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سباق الهلال لصدارة الدوري الممتاز يتواصل غدًا بملاقاة الخرطوم الوطني.
يتطّلع  الهلال الخرطوم عندما يستقبل نظيره الخرطوم الوطني غدًا”الخميس” إلى  مواصلة نتائجه الإيجابية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وتحقيق انتصارٍ جديد  ونقاطٍ يدعم بها مشواره في المنافسة.
وسيضع”الأزرق” تقليص النقاط مع الندّ التقليدي هدفًا رئيسًا لا سيما وأنّ الفارق بينه والمريخ نقطة وحيدة.
ويجمع  الهلال في جعبته”28â€³ نقطة، وسيكون متقدمًا على منافسيه بقيادة الأمل  والمريخ لأنه سيصل للنقطة الـ”31â€³ حال تمكّن من الفوز على الخرطوم في لقاء  الغد.
وستكون الأنظار مصوّبة في مباراة الغد على المدرب المصري حمادة  صدقي الذي سيكون المسؤول الفني الأوّل على الهلال في المرحلة المقبلة، بعد  مغادرة هيثم مصطفى منصبه وسبقه صلاح أحمد آدم.
ومباراة الخرطوم  الوطني ستكون عتبة أولى لحمادة صدقي للتقرّب أكثر ومعرفة التفاصيل الفنية  الخاصة بلاعبين للاستفادة من عامل الوقت والاستعداد بأسرع ما يكون قبل  مباراته الصعبة المرتقبة أمام النجم الساحلي في المرحلة الثالثة من دور  المجموعات بأبطال أفريقيا.
وفي الجانب الآخر، يسعى الخرطوم الوطني  إلى العودة إلى جادة الطريق وتعويض ما فقده من نقاط في المرحلة السابقة بعد  الخسارة أمام أهلي عطبرة.
والفريق الشهير بـ”الكوماندوز”، يملك في رصيده”17â€³ نقطة، ويحتلّ المركز الثامن.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لا غالب ولا مغلوب بين برشلونة وريال مدريد
 

وكالات: باج نيوز
حسم  التعادل السلبي مواجهة الكلاسيكو بين الغريمين برشلونة وريال مدريد، ”الأربعاء”، في مباراة مؤجلة من المرحلة العاشرة من الدوري الإسباني.

المباراة  التي دارت وسط أجواء مشحونة بسبب الأحداث في مقاطعة كتالونيا لم تشهد  أهدافاً من الجانبين، وهي المرة الأولى منذ 17 عاماً التي ينتهي فيها  الكلاسيكو بالتعادل دون أهداف.
بهذا التعادل رفع الفريقان رصيدهما إلى 36 نقطة لكن أفضلية الأهداف تضع برشلونة في الصدارة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدالي نجم الاكسبريس يثير اعجاب ابراهومه.. وضمن ترشيحات المريخ للعب في صفوفه 
#ووااوواا
  اثار نجم الرواق الايسر بفريق الاهلي عطبرة الشاب ادم مهدي (الدالي)  اعجاب المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطي ابراهيم حسين (ابراهومه) والذى ابدى  استغرابه من تواجد الاكسبريس في مركز متاخرا ممتدحا امكانات اللاعب ومستواه  الفني .
  ويعتبر الدالي من اميز لاعبي الرواق الايسر في دورينا واظهرت  مقدرات عاليه مع ناديه بالدوري الوسيط ليقوده للصعود للممتاز بتوقيعه على  الهدف الثاني في شباك المورده في ملحق الصعود للممتاز فيما سجل هدفا جميلا  هذا الموسم في شباك الهلال في اللقاء انتهى بالتعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل  فريق وابدت العديد من الاندية اهتماما بالحصول على خدمات اللاعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 اسماعيل حسن
 شهادة في حق مزمل


   لا أدري من أين أبدأ حديثي عن أيقونة الصحافة الرياضية، ومليكها، الأخ  الحبيب الدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم، بعد أن سبقني إلى ذلك الزملاء مأمون  ابوشيبة ومحمد حامد جمعة ويس علي يس..
 * ولكنني باختصار أقول: من يشكك في أخلاق مزمل وأمواله، إما أن يكون حاقداً، أو حاسداً، أو مغرضاً..
 * شخصياً أشهد أن كل مليم يملكه مزمل، كان نتاج فكرٍ.. وعرقٍ.. وطموحات لا  تحدها حدود.. وجهود خرافية بذل لها وقته وصحته وجل عمره.. وقلم فات أقلام  الكبار، والقدرو…
 * بدأت معرفتي به عن قرب؛ عام ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¥م، حين عرض عليّ رئاسة تحرير صحيفته الوليدة (الصدى)..
 * وكان يومها ملء السمع والبصر في صحيفة أخبار العرب بدولة الإمارات  الشقيقة.. ومن هناك يكتب في صحيفة الكابتن الرياضية عموده الشهير (كبد  الحقيقة)، ويتقاضى من تلك، راتباً ضخماً بالعملة الصعبة.. ومن هذه، راتباً  لا ينال مثله أو حتى قريباً منه؛ كاتب عمود في السودان، أو حتى رئيس تحرير  أكبر صحيفة سياسية.. ولم يكن في الأمر عجب، لأن عموده كان يساهم بنسبة  كبيرة جداً في توزيع الصحيفة، ورفع معدلات أرباحها..
 * من ريع هذين  الراتبين بدأ مزمل تكوين ثروة مقدرة، ساعدته في أن يفكر جاداً في اقتحام  سوق النشر، وامتلاك صحيفة خاصة.. وكان أن إتصل بالأخ الحبيب عبد الله دفع  الله، باعتبار أنه خبير في مجال توزيع الصحف وسوقها.. وعرض عليه مشاركته  بنسبة تم الاتفاق عليها.. وانطلقت الصحيفة بعد ذلك على بركة الله..
 *  ولم تجد صعوبة في أن تتبوأ مكانة سامية بين الصحف، وتصبح في فترة وجيزة  الصحيفة الرياضية الأولى في السودان، والأكثر توزيعاً.. ووصلت نسب التوزيع  منذ الشهور الأولى، إلى سبعة وثمانية وتسعة وتسعين في المائة.. وهطلت  الأرباح (الحلال المصفى) على الشريكين هطول المطر..
 * ورغم ذلك لم تتوقف طموحات مزمل، فأصدر توجيهاته بأن ننتقل إلى دار أرحب، وتكون للصحيفة مطبعة خاصة بها.. وقد كان..
 * وهكذا توسعت أعمال الشركة (دار العفاف)، وتضاعفت أرباحها..
 * ويشهد الله طوال فترتي في رئاسة التحرير، (ست سنوات)، كنا نتسلم رواتبنا قبل أن يجف عرقنا..
 * إما مع نهاية كل شهر، أو قبل نهايته، مع حوافز مقدرة أيام الأعياد، خارج  نطاق المرتبات.. لتظلل البركة سماء الصحيفة، وتمضي بثبات، من نجاح إلى  نجاح..
 * وبرضو لم تتوقف طموحات مزمل، فعاد من الإمارات نهائياً، وأصدر قراره الجرئ بإصدار صحيفة السوبر الرياضية…
 * ويبدو أنه كان ينوي رئاسة تحريرها بنفسه، ولكنني رفضت ذلك، وفرضت عليه،  أن يتولى رئاسة تحرير الصدى بنفسه.. وأكون مستشاراً للتحرير، ووافق على  مضض..
 * ولكنه في النهاية عاد وكلفني بأن أكون رئيسا لتحرير صحيفة  السوبر، فقبلت بعد أن هيأ لنا البيئة الصالحة من وإلى… لتحقق هي الأخرى نفس  النجاح، وتدر على الشركة المزيد من الأرباح..
 * وبذا أصبح – بعرق جبينه، وخدمة ضراعه – من ميسوري الحال في بلادي، وتوسعت أعماله..
 * هذه هي قصة أموال مزمل من الألف إلى الياء..
 * لا مد يده إلى مال أحد.. ولا نصب على شخص.. ولا باع قلمه لجهة، ولا ولا..
 * ختاماً أخي مزمل… لا تنسى تذكيرك لي قبل عدة سنوات حين طالتني اساءات  وشتائم أحد السفهاء؛ بأن أفضل خلق الله حبيبنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم،  لم يسلم من الأذى والبهتان وهو يبلغ أسمى وأعظم رسالة في تاريخ البشرية،  فمن نحن حتى نسلم منهما..
 وكفى .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبوب يتحدث للثورجية من تنزانيا : 
 كان نفسي أكون معاكم ، ولكنها الظروف ..
 .
 .
  قام لاعب المنتخب السوداني شرف الدين شيبوب المحترف حاليا بفريق سيمبا  التنزاني بمشاركة الثورجية اعياد الصورة المجيدة التي اطحت بالطاغية عمر  البشير من سدة الحكم ..حيث قام بوضع صورة له على موقعه بفيسبوك وكتب تدوينة  جاء فيها
 كان نفسي أكون معاكم ، ولكنها الظروف ..
 بس أكيد فيكم من هو أخوي وإن لم ألتقي به يوماً ،
 و حيمثلني حضوراً باليوم التاريخي ده .
 كلنا السودان .. شهداء الثورة السودانية
 19/ ديسيمبر










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج

  تعظيم سلام أستاذنا مزمل


  â–،  أنا شايف إنك بتكتب كويس جداً وعاوزنك معانا في الصدى، تلك الكلمات  صدرت من الأستاذ الصديق (مزمل أبو القاسم) بتاريخ (أبريل من العام 2014)  وبالتأكيد فإن الكتابة بجوار الأستاذ مزمل وبقية كوكبة الصدى الفريدة لهو  شرف وقلادة على الجيد مدى الحياة.
 â–،  منذ إنضمامنا لكوكبة الصدى لم  يحجر أحد على رأينا ولم يوجهنا أي شخص بماذا نكتب وماذا علينا أن نقول بل  أننا مارسنا كل أنواع حرية الرأي في رحاب الصدى حتى أنها في احدى المرات  تلقت إنذاراً من جهاز الأمن بسبب إحدى المقالات.
 â–،  ما يدور هذه  الأيام بخصوص الأستاذ والزميل والصديق (مزمل أبو القاسم) ما هو إلا هجوم  غير القادرين على التمام وحاسدي الزمان الأغبر فقط لأن كل السبق كان يقوده  المثقّف والمطّلع (مزمل) ويترك للبقية حق (التعقيب) والتعليق والتفنيد.
  â–،  نختلف مع مزمل كثيراً في وجهات النظر بفقه (أدب الخلاف) وبدستور (  الإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية) وتلك سنة الحياة فمن الإستحالة أن  تكون كل الآراء على اتفاق تام لأن وقتها لن يستمتع القارئ بشئ على الإطلاق.
 â–،  الحاسدون دوماً لا يطيقون أن يروا من تدرّج في سلم حياته العملية والعلمية بخطى ثابتة شاقاً طريقه إلى النجاح والتميّز.
  â–،  الحاسدون دوماً يبتئسون من تنامي مشروع أحد الطموحين فإنطلاقة الصدى في  العام (2005) وجدت الكثير من السخرية بأنها غير قادرة على مقارعة (قوون)  وقتها و (المشاهد) وعدد من الصحف الرياضية فاندثر من اندثر وظلّت الصدى  شامخة وصامدة رغم أن مزمل ترك رئاسة تحريرها خلال الأعوام الماضية.
 â–،   عرف مزمل كيف يستقطب القارئ باسلوب مميز سواء في النقد او الهجاء او  الإطراء حتى أضحى (كبد الحقيقة) هو ماسة مزمل الحقيقية وجوهرة إستثماراته  الإعلامية التي فاح أريجها  (بإفتضاح عطرها) على حدائق اليوم التالي.
  â–،  شقت اليوم التالي طريقها ووازت الصدى في نجاحها الباهر فلم يهنأ أعداء  النجاح بلك التقدّم وظلوا يسعون بكل قوة على تشويه صورة مزمل الإعلامية رغم  أن مزمل وفي أي قضية أثارها تحدى الطرف الآخر بعبارة (قاضوني إن كنت  مخطئاً).
 â–،  يحسدون تصويته على جائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم، يحسدونه  على نجاح اليوم التالي وثبات الصدى وتميّز كبد الحقيقة والاسلوب الأدبي  الجاذب الذي عم القرى والحضر.
 â–،  تشرفت بزيارته إبان تقديم واجب العزاء  في وفاة والده عليه الرحمة وشرفني بالزيارة في منزلي إبان حج العام 2016  وشرفني مرة أخرى في زواج شقيقتي.
 â–،  لم ألتقيه إلا أربع أو خمس مرات  فقط ولكن تواضعه الجم وإحترامه للزملاء حتى وإن كانوا حديثي التجربة يمنحك  إحساساً بأنك تعرفه منذ زمن بعيد.
 â–،  أكثروا من مضغ علكة أن مزمل  يحصل على أموال من جمال الوالي لتمويل نشاطه الإعلامي وتناسوا بغباء شديد  أن الوالي يعتبر منافس مباشر لمزمل بإمتلاكه لصحيفتين (رياضية وسياسية).
  â–،  كاتب مقال بصحيفة – رئيس تحرير صحيفة رياضية – صحفي بصحيفة أخبار العرب  الإماراتية – رئيس قطاع الرياضة بصحيفة أخبار العرب وكاتب مقال بصحيفة  الكابتن -  شريك في الصدى ثم مالكها – شريك في الأهرام – مالك اليوم التالي  – ماجستير في الإعلام – دكتوراة في الإعلام.
 â–،  هكذا تدرّج مزمل  خلال سنوات كفاحه محققاُ النجاح من موقع إلى موقع عبر سنوات طويلة وليس بين  عشيّة وضحاها ويبدو أن من يهاجمون مزمل تناسوا عن عمد بأن عمر صحيفته  (الصدى) التي ولدت من رحمها (اليوم التالي) يبلغ عقد ونصف من الزمان.
 â–،  هذا هو مزمل الذي نعرفه وما نسطّره هنا ليس تملّقاً وإنما رداً لجميل إنسان متواضع تعلمنا منه الكثير ولا زلنا.
 â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: أمنياتنا بالمزيد من التقدّم أستاذنا مزمل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدالي نجم الاكسبريس يثير اعجاب ابراهومه.. وضمن ترشيحات المريخ للعب في صفوفه 

   اثار نجم الرواق الايسر بفريق الاهلي عطبرة الشاب ادم مهدي (الدالي)  اعجاب المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطي ابراهيم حسين (ابراهومه) والذى ابدى  استغرابه من تواجد الاكسبريس في مركز متاخرا ممتدحا امكانات اللاعب ومستواه  الفني .
  ويعتبر الدالي من اميز لاعبي الرواق الايسر في دورينا واظهرت  مقدرات عاليه مع ناديه بالدوري الوسيط ليقوده للصعود للممتاز بتوقيعه على  الهدف الثاني في شباك المورده في ملحق الصعود للممتاز فيما سجل هدفا جميلا  هذا الموسم في شباك الهلال في اللقاء انتهى بالتعادل الايجابي بهدفين لكل  فريق وابدت العديد من الاندية اهتماما بالحصول على خدمات اللاعب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كونو كتار ياصفوة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبان سودانيان مطلوبان في الدوري الروماني

 إبراهيم كولينا وجون مانو مطلوبان في الدوري الروماني..
 طلب نادي بترلل الروماني لاعب أهلي مروي إبراهيم كولينا، ولاعب كوبر جون مانو للتعاقد معهما في المرحلة المقبلة.
 وبحسب خطابٍ أطّلع عليه”باج نيوز”، فإنّ النادي الروماني خاطب ناديي الأهلي مروي وكوبر الخرطوم لمنحه الضوء الأخضر لإكمال الاتفاق.
 ويجيد إبراهيم كولينا”20â€³ عامًا اللعب في وسط الملعب،وظهر بمستوى جيّد مع أهلي مروي، فيما يلعب جون مانو”19â€³ عامًا في الهجوم.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الصمت كلام

 محمد عثمان بلل
 *د. مزمل أبوالقاسم (العِصاميّ)*
 • لم إلتقي به حسب ما أذكر سوى مرتين .. لا أظنه يعرفني شخصياً.
 • وقبل الكتابة عن د. مزمل ابوالقاسم الاعلامي المعروف .. والذي يعتبر  نموذجا للصحفي (العصامي) .. أعلم جيدا انني ليس في الموضع الذي يسمح  بالكتابة عن عن هذه الشخصية.
 • لكن لابد من قول الحقيقة خاصة في احد الاعلاميين الذي يعتبر قدوة للكثير من الزملاء الصحافيين من (أبناء هذا الجيل).
 • عندما كنتُ طالباً خلال المراحل الدراسية المختلفة .. وحبي لكرة القدم  قادني لمتابعة الصحف الرياضية .. وأصبحت من المتابعين لكتابات د. مزمل  أبوالقاسم منذ فترته في صحيفة (الهدف) .. (مجبراً بحكم مريخية جميع أهل  منزلي)
 • ورغم أن كتابات د. مزمل في عموده الشهير (كبد الحقيقة)،  والمعروف بحبه للمريخ .. في مناكفات دائمة لنا في القبيلة الزرقاء .. والتي  لم تسىء لأحد.
 • إلا انني اصبحت أداوم على مطالعة عموده بصورة يومية  .. وإمتدت تلك المتابعة في رحلته الي صحف أخرى منها (شاهد العصر) التي  تعتبر بيتي الاول, وايضا في المريخ والكابتن والعديد من الصحف.
 • وأيضا تابعتُ رحلة اغترابه عدة سنوات في دولة الامارات .. ولم يتوقف مداد حروفه حتي وهو مشغول بهموم الغربة وعمله هناك.
 • وعقب استقراره في السودان الذي وجد ارتياح كبير وسط عشاق المريخ .. وبالمقابل زاد من (الضغط والسكري في العرضة شمال.
 • خرجت (الصدى) للعلن والتي تعتبر حصاد غربة د. مزمل .. وكان نجاح هذه  الصحيفة حتي اللحظة فخرا لنا في عالم الصحافة .. لأنه أحد أبناء هذا  (الكار) نجح في إمتلاك صحيفة خاصة به .. ومنح الدافع لنا في السير على ذات  النهج وإمتلاك صحيفة خاصة به في المستقبل.
 • وطبيعي ان تمتد نجاحات د.  مزمل ويسعى لتأسيس صحيفة سياسية (اليوم التالي) .. عقب توفر كافة عوامل  النجاح .. لوجود صحفي (شاطر) في قامة د. مزمل.
 • شخصيا من أنصار  الصحافة الجادة .. ومزمل ينتهج هذا الاسلوب .. وأيضا من مؤيدي ان تصبح  الصحف ملكاً خاصا للصحفيين .. وهذا ما سعى اليه د. مزمل.
 • كل ما أريد قوله في شخص لا أعرفه شخصيا وأيضا لا يعرفني شخصيا .. ان ما حدث له في الفترة الاخيرة .. يعتبر ضريبة النجاح فقط.
 • ودفاعي عنه طبيعي لأن هناك مهنة واحدة تجمعنا.
 • وسنقول له كما ظلت تهتف له الجماهير الحمراء ( كمل كمل .. يا مزمل).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب الخرطوم الوطني يخطّط لتعويض خسارة عطبرة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يأمل مدرب الخرطوم الوطني في تجاوز خسارته أمام الأهلي عطبرة.
قال  مدرب الخرطوم الوطني إبراهيم حسين إنّه يخطّط لتحقيق الفوز على الهلال  وحصد العلامة الكاملة لتعويض الخسارة التي تلقاها في المرحلة السابقة أمام  أهلي عطبرة.
وأشار إلى أنّ موقفه في المنافسة يتطلّب منه تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية.
ويرى  المدرب الشهير بـ”الديسكو” أنّ مهمته في الحصول على مبتغاه لن يكون بالأمر  سهل، لجهة أنّ منافسه الهلال في وضعيّة مثالية، مستدلاً بنتائجه في  المباريات الأخيرة.
ويحتّل الخرطوم الوطني المركز الثامن في الدوري الممتاز برصيد”17â€³ نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش يهنئ الغربال بالعوده








احمد حامد التش 18 Ahmed Hamed al-Tash




ظ¦ ساعات · 

حمد لله على السلامة..هداف العرب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا المناضل سيف تيري 

 #ووااوواا








*

----------

